# CPC with Bachelor's degree & experience looking for a new job!



## Lestein1981@yahoo.com (Apr 24, 2013)

I currently live in Northeast Ohio and can work remotely, on-site, and would consider re-locating as well. I am a certified CPC, I have a Bachelor's degree from YSU and have been working on-site at Brodell Medical Group in Warren, Ohio. I am a 31 year old female without kids & am completely flexible with hours and/or traveling, etc. Please don't hesitate to call me at 330-565-0097 with any questions or job offers. 
Thank you! 

Lauren Stein  BA, CPC


----------



## btadlock1 (Apr 24, 2013)

rainbowxsong@aol.com said:


> I currently live in Northeast Ohio and can work remotely, on-site, and would consider re-locating as well. I am a certified CPC, I have a Bachelor's degree from YSU and have been working on-site at Brodell Medical Group in Warren, Ohio. I am a 31 year old female without kids & am completely flexible with hours and/or traveling, etc. Please don't hesitate to call me at 330-565-0097 with any questions or job offers.
> Thank you!
> 
> Lauren Stein  BA, CPC



Are you on LinkedIn? I've had a lot of success using that to network, since I changed my info to reflect that I'm looking for a job. If you'd be wiling to go to India 4 times/year, I can forward you to someone...


----------



## Lestein1981@yahoo.com (Apr 26, 2013)

*Re: LinkedIn, willing to travel/relocate*

Thank you so much for your response! I would be willing to travel to India 4 times a year, I have no issue traveling and have a current passport. I would also be willing to relocate for the right position. I have not checked LinkedIn yet, but will definitely look into it. Feel free to pass me on to any colleagues or employers, I will consider all job offers. 

Thank you!

Lauren Stein BA, CPC


----------

